# helpppp



## hadialtoum (Mar 30, 2021)

View attachment 155012
i need the rules for each arrow pointing at the diagram


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

If you don't know ANY of the rules, maybe try plumbing ?


----------



## GatorIE (Mar 22, 2020)

I'm by no means an expert on Candian requirements, but I'm sure you could find your answers partially in the CEC, partially in whatever code regulates utility installations in Canada, and the rest in individual requirements by your POCO.


----------



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

They All in the code book.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

To the OP:

Rules around here say you need to fill out your profile and show some respect. I’m closing this thread and, if you decide to post again, read the rules first.

I had to delete your offending post and those that referenced it. Not a good start.


----------

